# "The connection with the server was reset"



## Katting

Everytime I attempt to download any program I get this error message "The connection with the server was reset" Not sure what the problem is. Was thinking it was IE blocking or possibly my DSL connection. Any suggestions.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 6:20:46 PM, on 1/7/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 4.0\THGUARD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\2WIRE\2PORTALMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWARE DOCTOR\SPYDOCTOR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 4.0\THGUARD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2wSysTray] C:\PROGRAM FILES\2WIRE\2PORTALMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWARE DOCTOR\SPYDOCTOR.EXE" /Q
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab


----------



## doggard

Sounds like its loosing the connection with the download site hence the error message 
How are you connecting to the ADSL line?
Do you use a proxy to connect?
Which program are you using for the download?
You dont appear to be running a firewall or antivirus.


----------



## Katting

Thats what I think is happening to. Using 2wire for my DSL connection. Its fine for cruising the net. Not sure what the fix would be outside of reinstalling and I really don't want to go thru the hassle of that.


----------



## doggard

Katting said:


> Using 2wire for my DSL connection. Its fine for cruising the net. .


Sorry dont understand the response are you connecting with USB,PCI modem or over a network etc?
Perhaps checking the browser port connection settings for HTTP and FTP may show something.


----------



## Katting

I'm using an ethernet...if I'm understanding your question correctly. Talked to my DSL suppport they seem to believe its something wrong with my IE browser. I switched to dialup via AOL and downloaded a program no program. Which leads me to believe that my DSL is the problem. can't get them to see that or maybe I'm not seeing what they are saying. Using latest and greatest version of IE


----------



## doggard

OK if your not having problems when connected to dial up then as you say the problem is on your modem router so Id suggest you look through the settings on the configuration screen [via browser access] to see if you have something set on say FTP downloads that is causing a connection timeout or if the timeout period is set to low.


----------



## Katting

Yeah..starting to see the light here...but one problem.. I have not a clue on how to look up my configuration to see if my FTP is timing out or anything. First step please.


----------



## doggard

Which make and model of cable modem router are you using?


----------



## Katting

2wire..version 4.00-acs2w


----------



## doggard

OK your not making this easy you know,,,,,

2_wire website Whish modem/router are you using???


----------



## DerekC

I have the same issue, and I use dailup. I get the same error in IE, and if I use Mozilla, it just skips the download to 100% and I have a incomplete file. This problem only happens when downloading from MSN's Groups. I have searched their support, but no problems like this listed.


----------



## Katting

Intelligent Gateways---The first one

I downloaded another browser and I still have the problem..the connection just doesn't last


----------



## mr0083

If you have a router and DSL you may need to change the MTU on the router to be 1492. I have found that many DSL providers will fragment the packets causing this kind of error.


----------



## Katting

How do I go about doing that?


----------



## McM70

I am having the same problem. I've posted 2 threads with no answer so far. The issue seems to be with files larger than about 300Mb or so. I have no router. Westell 6100 DSL modem, running Win XP sp1. With IE I get a "Connection with server was reset" error and with Firefox the file just finishes and appears on my desktop, but the file is incomplete.


----------



## techmex

I am running Windows XP Pro. I get the same message no matter what. I traced it to the FTP program, but do not know how to access it to get to the settings.

With my system it is with any downloads/uploads. Whether I am downloading updates to my anti-spyware or Windows updates. I tried to download Firefox but to no avail.

I am connecting through a Belkin wireless router and a Speedstream DSL modem. 
I noticed this problem after I updated to Windows SP 2.

Hope someone can help.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Nozza

Im having the same problem. An error message pops up "the connection with the server has been reset" when ever i try download something. can any1 help?


----------



## hilt_m

> If you have a router and DSL you may need to change the MTU on the router to be 1492. I have found that many DSL providers will fragment the packets causing this kind of error.


This worked thanks, I have a dlink modem dsl-502t using usb and had the same problem. Went into the modem settings by typing 10.1.1.1 in ie using user name : admin
password : admin

go to WAN tab on the rightand you'll find it there. Change MTU to 1492
and hit apply.

for you people with other modems sorry don't know how to get into them.


----------



## tekkaman

Hi,

I had the exact same problem. I have VISTA installed. I tried all the fixes but nothing worked. I then disabled my anti-virus(AVG) and tried again.
That fixed the problem.
I turned it on again and got the same problem.
I checked security centre and found that i had the AVG firewall running in conjunction with windows firewall.
I disabled windows firewall and that did the trick.
Hope it helps, otherwise you may want to check out your antivirus.

Cheers,
TM,
_"take everything, give nothing back"_
http://www.geocities.com/road2successnow/


----------



## rik64

I have a new laptop, Tosh Satelite A200, Windows Vista, Netgear wireless modem, Norton 360. I get this error - all of the time - when trying to down load from the net. I've switched off all security program, Vista and Norton, set the lowest security on IE and also checked that the MTU is set to 1492. Nothing works. I still get the same error. And yet browsing is lovely and fast and I can do everything else.

Somebody out there please help me


Rick


----------



## VicTheFish

Having spent many hours trawling the net for an easy solution to this problem, I resorted to brute force in the end. Most replies I read suggested problems outside of Internet Explorer. Check connections, check cabling, try different servers etc. In the end I took a look at my hardware firewall settings. I am running a Netgear DG8349 DSL/Router configuration. I noticed in the "Security Service Setting" page that an optional setting "Enable Trend Micro Security Services" setting had been selected. This probably changed during a firmware upgrade that I had carried out (or maybe my tinkering about changed the setting). After disabling this option, you've guessed it, all was well. I hope this helps any Negear users out. As far as non-Netgear users are concerned, the prinicpal remains the same, double-check your firewall settings for any potential changes that may be a little aggressive on your internet connection.


----------



## Indian.Nani

I had the exact same problem.

I Unchecked Use Passive FTP option in IE. To do that, open IE>Tools>Internet Options>Advanced, uncheck Use Passive FTP (for firewall and DSL modem compatibility).

Now i am able to download the files.


----------

